
Constructors Must Be Code-Free - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/05/07/ctors-must-be-code-free.html?2015-18
======
al2o3cr
Sounds like an amazing technique for developers who are paid on a $/LoC basis.
Otherwise... not so much. Pointless ceremony is pointless.

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/code/c++/memory-
management/para...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/code/c++/memory-
management/parameters/)

